# Microphone? on xonar stx



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 2, 2013)

hey guys I'm having some problem when I installed the asus xonar essence stx on my wife's rig, and when I tried her head phone works wonders. both on the sound card, or front panel.


but now when I tried using my corsair vengeance 1300 headset. on the front panel audio I can hear the sound but people can't hear me when I'm speaking so I tried using speech recog and it doesn't detect any sound. can anyone help me with this?

edit: just in case I plueg the HD audio on my stx. which I believe it is connected to my front panel. I can't connect it at the back since I still need to buy a 3.5mm to 6.3mm jack.


----------



## Law-II (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi

Check that the mic mute switch is not active [flashing volume lights = active]

*Edit:* Windows\Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Sound;open properties/Recording [dose it show mic plugged in] 
Example



Edit2: [mic plugged in] is set as default device 

-drivers are up to date

-test headphone mic on another system

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 2, 2013)

btw just wondering. if I were to plug in the audio and mic on the front panel instead of the 6.3mm on the sound card will it reduce quality????

never tried it on my phobs. can anyone confirm it? I'm not that kind of a sound maniac to hear the difference?

edit: on her pc I believe that the sound was better when connected to the sound card. 

does it affect mic sound quality??

edit2: yes I got the microphone On still no sound from it.

edit3: I'll try and ask my neighbor and see if I can test it on his computer. if not I'll just have to buy a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adaptor tomorrow hope it's not over 4$ since I only needed 1 piece

edit 4k got my own desktop unpacked (I bought it with me on my out of town event). it's working fine on my phobs. also on a dell studio hybrid. on that pic above. it shows that it's there with a green check.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2013)

I do that all the time, Ive got my SB-Z hooked up to the front panel on my case, but I never use the  front panel as i use a mono headset made by plantronics for privacy because people in this house dont know how to keep their nose out of my business.

I before the plantronics I used to just plug a mic through the front panel so it should be fine


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 3, 2013)

I just bought a 3.5mm to 6.3mm rca jack and now it works wonders, my wife likes it ^_^ easy fix, lol bought it for 29.75php and 1 us dollar is 40.83$ so cheap and easy solution.


thanks guys for the help ^_^


----------

